# Hub firewire 800



## denisb88 (8 Mai 2009)

Une petite question.
Je viens de commander un Firewave pour avoir le son en 5.1 sur un Imac 3,06 2009 (qui va arriver dans 15 jours). Si je veux brancher un DD Firewire 800 pour profiter de meilleures performances, je pense être obligé d'utiliser un hub firewire 800.
Ma question est : le fait de brancher un périphérique Firewire 400 et un périphérique Firewire 800 sur un hub Firewire 800 va-t-il ralentir le transfert de données ou bien le hub gère ça comme un grand et offre la vitesse maxi même si le hub à un périf lent.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2009)

Un hub pour du Firewire ? Çæ ne sert à rien, les périphériques Fw se chaînent, et le résultat est le même qu'avec un hub.

Quant au mélange 400/800, avec ou sans hub, tout le monde fonctionne en 400 !


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un hub pour du Firewire ? Çæ ne sert à rien, les périphériques Fw se chaînent, et le résultat est le même qu'avec un hub.
> 
> Quant au mélange 400/800, avec ou sans hub, tout le monde fonctionne en 400 !



En fait non ça ne sert pas à rien Pascal.

Quand tu fais une chaine FW, si tu veux utiliser le n-ième disque dur, tu dois allumer tout ceux qui sont avant ... Avec un hub tu n'as plus ce problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2009)

A vrai dire, je parlais de son cas (il veut utiliser les deux périphs ensembles, pas séparément, donc hub ou pas, il sera obligé d'allumer les deux) !


----------



## denisb88 (11 Mai 2009)

Merci de vos réponses.
J'ai acheté un boitier FW800 qui se chaîne, on verra bien ce que ça donne


----------



## Vladimok (25 Octobre 2009)

Où acheter un HUB FIREWIRE 800 ?


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

tu peux faire une recherche avec cette référence

http://www.clubic.com/shopping-110632-3-belkin-hub-3-firewire-800-f5u624.html

A+


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> tu peux faire une recherche avec cette référence
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/shopping-110632-3-belkin-hub-3-firewire-800-f5u624.html
> 
> A+



Mais en suivant le lien vers Amazon, on tombe sur un Hub FW 400.

Belkin ne fait plus de Hub 800 pour l'instant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




melaure a dit:


> En fait non ça ne sert pas à rien Pascal.
> 
> Quand tu fais une chaine FW, si tu veux utiliser le n-ième disque dur, tu dois allumer tout ceux qui sont avant ... Avec un hub tu n'as plus ce problème



C'est que les Bridge des DD sont bas de gamme.

Tous mes disques se chaînent sans problème et sans avoir à allumer les autres.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est que les Bridge des DD sont bas de gamme.
> 
> Tous mes disques se chaînent sans problème et sans avoir à allumer les autres.



Des bridges Oxford récents (924 et +) ??? Bas de gamme ? Dans des boitiers à 150 euros ??? MDR !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tous mes disques se chaînent sans problème et sans avoir à allumer les autres.



Pour ce qui est de la gamme des bridges, je ne sais pas, mais je suis content de te lire, parce qu'étant dans le même cas que toi, je commençais à me poser des questions (j'ai même re-testé pour voir). Là, d'un coup, je me sens moins seul !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Des bridges Oxford récents (924 et +) ??? Bas de gamme ? Dans des boitiers à 150 euros ??? MDR !



Tant mieux si tu en rigoles... à ce prix ce ne serait pas mon cas. 

Alors mettons en cause la conception de ces disques. J'ai deux WD et deux LaCie, et ils se chaînent sans problème et sans que j'ai à les allumer tous.

Au fait, une note Apple sur les ports FW de nos petites machines :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3679?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ça rappelle qu'ils diffusent du courant même si l'appareil est éteint lorsqu'il est branché au secteur.

On trouve aussi cette précision :


> Remarque : lalimentation des ordinateurs portables est seulement fournie via FireWire si lordinateur est connecté à lalimentation secteur. Si lordinateur fonctionne sur batterie, il économise de lénergie en désactivant cette fonctionnalité.



Les cas de figure sont donc variés.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est peut-être le montage qui ne se fait pas toujours automatiquement alors ... j'essaierais par Outil Disque Dur.

Sinon même aux US, les hubs sont rares ...


----------



## billboc (28 Octobre 2009)

peut-être par là

http://www.m2n.fr/eboutik/product_info.php?products_id=82950


----------



## Vladimok (28 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> peut-être par là
> 
> http://www.m2n.fr/eboutik/product_info.php?products_id=82950



C'est pas donné !!!!

Pourquoi ne trouve t'ont ce genre de produit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Pourquoi ne trouve t'ont ce genre de produit ?



Parce que la demande est trop étriquée pour générer une offre conséquente !


----------



## Vladimok (28 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que la demande est trop étriquée pour générer une offre conséquente !



Peut-etre et c'est bien dommage !


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2009)

C'est surtout qu'on trouve quelques carte PCI FW800 (de deux à 4 ports), mais évidement vu la gamme de Mac actuel, ça fait une belle jambe à tout les iMac/MacMini Users. Il y a aussi des ExpressCard (2 ports 800), mais Apple l'a supprimé des MBP. Donc faut vraiment le vouloir pour ajouter des ports ...

Bref, on est vraiment trop bridé avec le matos Apple ...


----------



## drcreation (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour un Hub firewire 800 

http://www.o-buro.com/Prix/EXSYS-FireWire-1394b-Hub--8-31361.html


----------



## Vladimok (28 Janvier 2010)

drcreation a dit:


> Pour un Hub firewire 800
> 
> http://www.o-buro.com/Prix/EXSYS-FireWire-1394b-Hub--8-31361.html



Merci !

Mais c'est pas donné.


----------



## nemrod (5 Septembre 2010)

Bon, après quelques recherches et la lecture de ce post adieu ma recherche de hub FW800


----------



## Vladimok (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui apparemment adieu le HUB Firewire 800.

Autre question:

Si je branche en chainage 2 firewire 800 et en fin de chaine 1 firewire 400:

La vitesse sera de combien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2010)

Je serais tenté de dire que les trois disques se partageront 400 Mb/s de bande passante, mais à vérifier !


----------



## nemrod (5 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je serais tenté de dire que les trois disques se partageront 400 Mb/s de bande passante, mais à vérifier !



Ah oui 

Depuis mon changement de MBP, il y a une semaine, j'ai un Alul Ice FW 800 en direct et un second chainé en FW400, je perdrais donc le bénéfice du FW800 :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2010)

nemrod a dit:


> Ah oui
> 
> Depuis mon changement de MBP, il y a une semaine, j'ai un Alul Ice FW 800 en direct et un second chainé en FW400, je perdrais donc le bénéfice du FW800 :hein:



C'est juste une hypothèse, pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de disque Fw800 pour tester !


----------



## nemrod (5 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est juste une hypothèse, pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de disque Fw800 pour tester !



Oui oui je comprends bien


----------



## MuseOfDarkshines (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Alors Je suis un vrai newbi en ce qui concerne les chaînage et Hub Firewire...
Je profite donc de ce post pour poser mes questions 

*1er thème vitesse de transfert/hub:*
J'aimerais utiliser plusieurs périphériques Firewire sur mon iMAC 27 (je n'ai pas spécialement les moyen d'investir dans un mac pro ^^)
Problème : il s'agit de périphérique Audio (des cartes d'acquisitions et une table de mixage)
Pour ce genre d'information le temps de transfert (et de traitement) est primordial (je me vois mal enregistrer un musicien et lui renvoyer son monitoring avec une latence d'1/2 seconde...)

Ha oui : ces périph sont tous en FW400.

Questions : Utiliser un Hub FW pourrait-il me causer des problèmes? (temps de transfert? décrochage?) 
Avez-vous des produits à me conseiller (en 400? en 800?)

*2ème thème Chaînage:*
Donc j'aurais mes différentes interfaces audio branchées en FW400, mais mon HD de 1To va vite commencer a être saturé.
J'ai donc pour idée d'utiliser un disque dur externe de 2to en FW800.

Questions :
Comment pourrais-je conserver mon débit de 800?
Dès l'instant où je connecte l'un de mes périph en 400 je perds le privilège du 800?
Une astuce en utilisant 2hub chaînés l'un après l'autre (un 800 et un 400? deux 800?)? Je dis ça comme ça: je n'y connais vraiment rien en chaînage. 

N.B: Je rappel (bien que je pense que ce ne soit pas utile ici ^^ mais on ne sais jamais, au cas où ^^) que mon iMac est équipé d'un seul port FW800. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> *1er thème vitesse de transfert/hub:*
> J'aimerais utiliser plusieurs périphériques Firewire sur mon iMAC 27 (je n'ai pas spécialement les moyen d'investir dans un mac pro ^^)
> Problème : il s'agit de périphérique Audio (des cartes d'acquisitions et une table de mixage)
> Pour ce genre d'information le temps de transfert (et de traitement) est primordial (je me vois mal enregistrer un musicien et lui renvoyer son monitoring avec une latence d'1/2 seconde...)
> ...



Ben là, faut tester, mais j'ai un gros doute. même si le partage de bande passante est plus efficace en Fw qu'en USB, la multiplication des périphériques actifs simultanément va forcément la diviser, et déjà, avec juste un boîtier d'acquisition vidéo, seul sur mon contrôleur Fw400, je constatais une latence d'environ 1/10 de seconde, alors, je sais que le son seul est moins gourmand que la vidéo, mais j'ai quand même un doute.



MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> Questions : Utiliser un Hub FW pourrait-il me causer des problèmes? (temps de transfert? décrochage?)
> Avez-vous des produits à me conseiller (en 400? en 800?)



Un hub Fw n'est utile que si tu utilises plusieurs périphériques n'autorisant pas le chaînage (une seule prise Fw sur les périphériques). Autrement, il n'a aucune utilité, mais par contre, il semble bien, au vu de ce qui a été dit dans ce forum depuis que je le modère, que dans tous les cas, ce type de hub soit une source de problèmes !

Sinon, point de vue fonctionnement, via hub, ou via chaînage, en supposant que le hub fonctionne bien, ça ne fait aucune différence.



MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> *2ème thème Chaînage:*
> Donc j'aurais mes différentes interfaces audio branchées en FW400, mais mon HD de 1To va vite commencer a être saturé.
> J'ai donc pour idée d'utiliser un disque dur externe de 2to en FW800.
> 
> ...



Selon des tests effectués récemment, relatés dans un autre fil de ce même forum, il semble que les périphériques "800" chaînés avec des "400" fonctionnent bien à "800", au moins dans le cas où ils sont placés avant les 400 dans la chaîne. Toutefois, vu le nombre de périphériques que tu compte utiliser simultanément, le partage de la bande passante fera là aussi son effet.

Il ne reste que deux questions non élucidées à ce propos (si quelqu'un connaît les réponses à ces questions &#8230; ) :

- si dans la chaîne, un périph "400" est placé avant un "800", que se passe-t-il pour le 800 ?

- Si plusieurs périphériques 400 sont chaînés à un port 800, ils fonctionneront évidemment à 400, mais se partageront-ils une bande passante globale de 400, ou de 800 Mb/s ?

Une question subsidiaire à la précédente : sur un Mac (bon d'accord, "ou un PC") disposant d'un bus contrôlant trois ports, un "800" et deux "400" (c'est le cas de mon PowerMac "Fw800"), en cas d'utilisation de seulement les deux ports 400, est-ce que les deux périphériques se partageront 400 Mb/s, ou la bande passante globale sera-t-elle de 800 Mb/s, leur permettant de disposer vraiment de 400 Mb/s chacun ?

Voilà, quelques réponses, et quelques questions 

EDIT : Ah, MuseOfDarkshines, un détail : 400Mb/s, ou 800 Mb/s, ce sont les débits globaux maxima offerts par les bus Firewire, mais ça ne signifie pas forcément qu'un périphérique connecté à un de ces bus va utiliser la totalité de la bande passante, et c'est là que le Fw (même 400) montre sa supériorité sur l'USB2, théoriquement plus rapide : en Fw, si un périphérique n'utilise, disons que 20 Mb/s, il restera 380 ou 780 Mb/s disponibles pour les autres, et si la consommation de ce périphérique baisse ou stoppe, la bande passante qu'il n'utilise plus redevient disponible pour les autres. En USB, c'est différent : un périphérique consommant 1,5 Mb/s (une souris) connecté avec un autre capable d'utiliser la totalité des 480 Mb/s disposera de la moitié, soit 240 Mb/s, et l'autre aussi. Et si tu déconnectes la souris en cours d'utilisation, les 240 Mb/s ainsi libérés ne seront disponibles que pour le prochain périphérique qui demandera de la bande passante, le périphérique rapide n'en profiteras que lorsqu'il aura terminé sa tâche en cours, et fera une nouvelle demande.


----------



## MuseOfDarkshines (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse très complète Pascal 77 !

Je crois que ce message a été une révélation pour moi : Aurais-je enfin compris ce qu'est le chaînage?



> Un hub Fw n'est utile que si tu utilises plusieurs périphériques n'autorisant pas le chaînage (une seule prise Fw sur les périphériques).



J'ai effectivement 2 ports Fw sur mes cartes son (un A et un B)... mais jusqu'à présent je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un port "send" (qui envoi les info au Mac) et d'un port "return" (qui me renvois les données traitées par Le Logiciel de MAO dans le casque ou enceintes monitoring)
N'ayant toujours eu qu'un port FW je n'ai jamais pu tester cette théorie.

D'après ce que tu me dis cette dernière théorie serait donc erronée.

Si j'ai bien compris (et si je me permet de faire une analogie avec l'électricité) utiliser un hub FW reviens (en gros) à brancher les différents périphériques "en parallèle".
Mais (si j'ai toujours bien compris) je peux brancher mes appareils "en série" en reliant les machines les unes aux autres? (et ce serait donc ça l'utilité du port B... et non pas un port "return" comme je le présumais)

Donc si je fais l'acquisition de ce type de boitier DD:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17470/boitier-storeva-aluice-xxl-2-x-hdd-35-raid-esata-firewire-400800.html
je pourrais profiter de la rapidité du FW800 à condition qu'il soit placé en premier dans la chaine

Ce qui donnerais une chaîne optimale :
iMAC > DD externe FW800 > Carte son avec la plus faible latence > carte son un peu moins bonne > périphérique avec un seul port FW.
Le tout sans Hub?

Et c'est donc pour ça qu'ici
http://www.lacie.com/download/more/WhitePaper_FireWire_800_fr.pdf
Il est précisé que nous pouvons utiliser 63 périphériques (théoriquement... je me méfie toujours de la théorie ^^). C'est parce qu'ils parlent de branchement "dans une chaîne". 

Ai-je tout bien saisi?

Si oui je te remercie beaucoup pour ta réponse Pascal 77, ça va grandement m'aider (et me simplifier la vie !)



> un détail : 400Mb/s, ou 800 Mb/s, ce sont les débits globaux maxima offerts par les bus Firewire, mais ça ne signifie pas forcément qu'un périphérique connecté à un de ces bus va utiliser la totalité de la bande passante



Je m'en doute ^^ Je ne sais pas quelle bande passante j'utilise... mais comme je fais l'acquisition simultané (pour le moment) de 16 sources sonores (bientôt 28) il est fort probable que j'utilise une grande partie de la bande passante !

D'ailleurs j'ai deux dernières questions : 
Comment connaitre avec précision La latence de mes périph?
Comment savoir quelle bande passante ils utilisent?

Encore merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> J'ai effectivement 2 ports Fw sur mes cartes son (un A et un B)... mais jusqu'à présent je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un port "send" (qui envoi les info au Mac) et d'un port "return" (qui me renvois les données traitées par Le Logiciel de MAO dans le casque ou enceintes monitoring)
> N'ayant toujours eu qu'un port FW je n'ai jamais pu tester cette théorie.



En fait, il y a deux configurations possibles, mais en principe, on ne peux pas les confondre : 

- Si (comme sur mon boîtier d'acquisition vidéo) tes ports Firewire sont marqués "in" et "out", ils ne sont pas destinés au chaînage (dans mon cas, le port "in" est destiné à connecter un camescope numérique, par exemple, et le port "out" à être relié au Mac).

- Si tes ports ne sont pas différenciés, ou marqué sans distinction précise (genre "A" et "B" ou "1" et "2"), ils sont à priori destinés au chaînage.



MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> D'après ce que tu me dis cette dernière théorie serait donc erronée.
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris (et si je me permet de faire une analogie avec l'électricité) utiliser un hub FW reviens (en gros) à brancher les différents périphériques "en parallèle".
> Mais (si j'ai toujours bien compris) je peux brancher mes appareils "en série" en reliant les machines les unes aux autres? (et ce serait donc ça l'utilité du port B... et non pas un port "return" comme je le présumais)



Sous la réserve ci dessus, oui !



MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> Donc si je fais l'acquisition de ce type de boitier DD:
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/17470/boitier-storeva-aluice-xxl-2-x-hdd-35-raid-esata-firewire-400800.html
> je pourrais profiter de la rapidité du FW800 à condition qu'il soit placé en premier dans la chaine
> 
> ...



Voilà, sauf que le maximum théorique de 63 périphériques, ça risque de ralentir sensiblement l'ensemble s'il est atteint 





MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> Je m'en doute ^^ Je ne sais pas quelle bande passante j'utilise... mais comme je fais l'acquisition simultané (pour le moment) de 16 sources sonores (bientôt 28) il est fort probable que j'utilise une grande partie de la bande passante !



Là, je ne parierais pas ma chemise sur ton succès, bon, je ne suis pas un spécialiste du son, mais ça me parait beaucoup pour un seul Mac quand même



MuseOfDarkshines a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'ai deux dernières questions :
> Comment connaitre avec précision La latence de mes périph?
> Comment savoir quelle bande passante ils utilisent?



Là, je n'ai pas de réponse technique à te donner. Pour la bande passante, on peut s'en faire une idée pour un disque, en chronométrant le temps qu'il met à transférer un fichier conséquent et non fragmenté, quant à tes autres périphériques, je ne voies pas de moyen, à moins que les outils logiciels fournis avec n'incluent cette mesure. Pour la latence, à part essayer de la mesurer chronomètre en main, je ne vois pas, d'autant qu'elle ne dépend pas que du débit Firewire, mais aussi de la disponibilité du processeur pour traiter le signal (et de sa puissance globale, of course)


----------



## MuseOfDarkshines (26 Octobre 2010)

Yeahh
Merci encore pour cette réponse. 



> Là, je ne parierais pas ma chemise sur ton succès, bon, je ne suis pas un spécialiste du son, mais ça me parait beaucoup pour un seul Mac quand même



Ho non, avec un Mac Pro 12 coeurs 2,94Ghz , et 32go de ram, ça passe tout seul ! lol ^^
Mais je me doute qu'un quadcore sera vite limité (surtout en appliquant des traitements informatique pour chaque tranche de la console)... Mais bon je vais quand même essayer ^^

Merci pour toutes les infos , elle vont m'être d'une grande utilité ! (et ça m'a fait économiser l'achat d'un Hub ! ça c'est cool ^^)


----------



## fredseg (4 Décembre 2010)

Il y a le hub Lindy :

http://www.conecticplus.com/hub_firewire_800_3_ports_1394b_p3418.html

ou http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...inkCode=xm2&camp=1642&creativeASIN=B000OZ68KW

presque 80  pour 3 ports ce n'est pas donné mais je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher...


----------



## SonyTEL (12 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un hub pour du Firewire ? Çæ ne sert à rien, les périphériques Fw se chaînent, et le résultat est le même qu'avec un hub.




Comment tu fait pour chaîner un iPod en FireWire ?
Comment tu fait pour chaîner une iSight en FireWire ?
Comment tu fait pour chaîner un scanner en FireWire ?
Comment tu fait pour chaîner une imprimante en FireWire ?

Le gland du FireWire ;-)

Le problème est le même en Thunderbolt !

sauf que l'ont est limité à 5 périphériques chaînables, contre 63 en FireWire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2011)

SonyTEL a dit:


> Comment tu fait pour chaîner un iPod en FireWire ?



Je ne fais pas, tous les iPods de la maison se branchent en USB




SonyTEL a dit:


> Comment tu fait pour chaîner une iSight en FireWire ?



Tu la mets en bout de chaîne



SonyTEL a dit:


> Comment tu fait pour chaîner un scanner en FireWire ?



Comme pour les iPod



SonyTEL a dit:


> Comment tu fait pour chaîner une imprimante en FireWire ?



Toujours comme les iPod, tout ça, je connecte en USB, et comme la plupart des Mac ont au moins deux ports Firewire, ça permet tout de même d'avoir deux chaînes, avec deux périphériques munis d'une seule prise, un à l'extrémité de chaque chaîne.

Quant à créer des chaînes de 63 périphériques, c'est idiot aussi, la théorie, c'est bien beau, mais en pratique, si tu as besoin de plus de 4 ou 5 périphériques Firewire simultanément sur le même Mac, c'est que tu demandes à ton matériel de faire un travail pour lequel il n'est pas conçu, ni adapté (et encore &#8230; Quand je dis 4 ou 5 &#8230; ) !


----------



## rolgui2002 (1 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un hub pour du Firewire ? Çæ ne sert à rien, les périphériques Fw se chaînent, et le résultat est le même qu'avec un hub.
> 
> Quant au mélange 400/800, avec ou sans hub, tout le monde fonctionne en 400 !



Bonjour,
Si, ça sert un hub, quand on a un HD externe (2,5") avec un seul connecteur FW800 et qu'on veut utiliser plusieurs HD. Un Macbook Pro unibody a seulement un connecteur FW800. Mon MacbookPro 2008 a un FW800 et un FW400.
De plus pour chaîner il faut une alimentation extérieure complémentaire pour chaque unité.
C'est une bonne raison d'avoir un hub avec une seule alimentation pour plusieurs Disques.
En tous cas je cherche aussi un hub FW800, j'ai déjà un Belkin FW400 avec 6 ports et c'est très utile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne fais pas, tous les iPods de la maison se branchent en USB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et bien moi, ça m'arrive de remplir mon hub 400 avec 5 unités plus l'ordi. Pour des transferts des copies, etc, sans à avoir éjecter, déconnecter, connecter.
Hub FireWire À 6 Ports
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=200764
ou
http://www.digitec.ch/


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2011)

rolgui2002 a dit:


> Et bien moi, ça m'arrive de remplir mon hub 400 avec 5 unités plus l'ordi.



Je n'ai pas dit que ça n'arrivait pas, j'ai dit que ça démontrait que tu n'utilisait pas les bonnes options matérielles ! 5 disques externes, il y a quelque chose qui cloche, c'est pas rationnel, et ta chaîne Fw, elle doit être un poil sur les genoux, parce que si tu utilises 5 disque à la fois, même à 800 Mb/s, ça ne laisse que 160 Mb/s par disque !

Cela dit, les galères engendrées par des hubs Firewire, j'en ai vu passer quelques unes pas piquées des hannetons depuis bientôt 6 ans que je modère ce forum


----------



## rolgui2002 (2 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que ça n'arrivait pas, j'ai dit que ça démontrait que tu n'utilisait pas les bonnes options matérielles ! 5 disques externes, il y a quelque chose qui cloche, c'est pas rationnel, et ta chaîne Fw, elle doit être un poil sur les genoux, parce que si tu utilises 5 disque à la fois, même à 800 Mb/s, ça ne laisse que 160 Mb/s par disque !
> 
> Cela dit, les galères engendrées par des hubs Firewire, j'en ai vu passer quelques unes pas piquées des hannetons depuis bientôt 6 ans que je modère ce forum



Je ne travaille pas qu'en video sur les 5 HD en même temps (pas de RAID non plus), qui demanderait toute la bande passante, ce n'est que pour des copies, des transferts de fichiers, de comparer mes dossiers, fichiers, sauvegardes, etc., bref, mettre de l'ordre dans tous mes fichiers audios, photos, documents, etc. faire des backups. Donc, ça m'évite d'éjecter, de déconnecter et reconnecter à chaque fois, et d'oublier ce qu'il y a sur mes disques. Et c'est plus rationnel d'utiliser un seul câble d'alimentation que un par HD externe. Du matériel en moins à transporter. 
En fait c'e n'est pas tous les jours que j'en connecte autant, Mais c'est arrivé. Maintenant que beaucoup de boitiers externes 2,5" ont, soit seulement un port USB, soit un USB et un FW800, on ne peut pas chaîner sans avoir un hub FW.  Je n'ai jamais eu de galère en utilisant un hub Belkin400 depuis 6 ans. De toute façon le FW est beaucoup plus performant que l'USB, plus rapide, même en chaînant. Alors un 800 compléterait bien mon équipement portable, ou plutôt transportable. Certe, le prix d'un hub FW800 est pratiquement le double d'un 400. Mais au prix des HD externes qui diminuent, cela compense largement l'investissement.
je vais quand même me commander un hub FW800.

MacbookPro (2008), Powerbook G4 Titanium (2003), iMac DV (2000), MacbookPro unibody (2009) 4xHD ext 3,5", 10xHD 2,5" ext. Oui, je sauvergarde plutôt 2 fois qu'une.
je vous remercie de votre attention. Bonne journée


----------



## Average Joe (3 Décembre 2011)

Question : quand deux périphériques, mettons deux disques durs de 500 Go chacun, sont chaînés ensemble en FW 800, qu'apparaît-il sur le bureau du Mac ? Un seul volume de 1To ou les deux de 500 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Question : quand deux périphériques, mettons deux disques durs de 500 Go chacun, sont chaînés ensemble en FW 800, qu'apparaît-il sur le bureau du Mac ? Un seul volume de 1To ou les deux de 500 ?



Ben comment veux tu qu'on sache ? Ça dépend comment tu les a configurés !

Si tu les as formaté normalement, ils apparaissent comme deux volumes séparés, si tu les as configuré en RAID  miroir, concaténé ou entrelacé, ils apparaitront comme un seul volume (de 500 Go si "miroir", de 1 To sinon).


----------

